# Domestic cats and subwoofers



## ALPHUX (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm having a bad roof cat problem-just enough to lose my mind.

Would anybody know of any data or otherwise which may enable me to cause them to vacate by altering any

specs. of my subs please?

I am using 2 x Titanic Mk 111 at 17hz in 24in.diameter by 24 long sonotubes. 1x EP2000 amp.

I am prepared to learn about any devices which may help in this respect.

Thanks Guys:bigsmile:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We have a cat problem too... In for results.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

My Condolences.
Really I have two cats and I guess I am fortunate. One never puts a paw in my dedicated HT and the other less friendly (to strangers) sleeps on my lap while I listen to music or video.
And I do have that bass cranking'.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think you would need to go beyond our hearing range... Don't forget it might also effect other animals too.

A friend of mine years ago purchased a little hand held unit to deter attacking dogs when he was out for a walk. He said one day 2 dogs came running at him and he pushed the button... The attacking dogs slammed on their brakes and defecated while they were sliding to a stop.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I have cats and a dog and no issues here. The hearing range of the cat for sounds of 70 dB SPL extends from 48 Hz to 85 kHz, giving it one of the broadest hearing ranges among mammals. Analysis suggests that cats evolved extended high-frequency hearing without sacrifice of low-frequency hearing. 50,000 - 75,000 Hz irritates cats. Tried it with my frequency generator and my test subject cat, Sebastian freakedout at apx 50k hertz up sweep from 0 hertz and couldn't leave the room fast enough. Same test cat same room down sweep from 100k hertz at apx 80k hertz the cat freaked again and at 75k hertz nearly jumped out of his skin. No animals were harmed during these tests and Sebastian still walks the walk and talks the talk and still hangs with me in the listening room.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I had a Sony CDP-101, The first CD player they made. When I played a CD my cats would vanish and only come back when I had stopped playing. I guess the low pass filters weren't as good back then.


----------

